# red sores, possible parasite?



## Mordechaj (Sep 4, 2008)

i bought a colisa yesterday and i didn't see it was not in perfect shape untill i've put it in my tank.



> Ammonia level = unknown*
> Nitrites level = unknown*
> Nitrates level = unknown*
> Water hardness = slightly on the hard side
> ...


* i doubt any of these is a problem, since it's a newly introduced fish, and only one that troubles me. the fish that are in the tank from the start are not showing any problems ... yet :help:



































it's in a breeder now, i know it's not a real quarantene, and that it's in contact with the rest of the tank, but it's all i can do at the moment.

the fish won't stop rubbing it's sores. they are symetrical underneath both sides of chin. i hope you can see a thin white thread coming out of the sores. is that some kind of a parasite, or it's just a damaged tissue hanging?

i'll most probably take it back to the fish store first thing tomorrow, but it'll spend 24 hours in my tank untill that.
is my whole tank in danger, should i improvise something to divide this fish totally from others?


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Colisa Ialia or dwarf gourami is prone to viruses, some which are untreatable AND highly infectious. Ditto for red and gold dwarf gouramis. Were it me I would return the fish asap. The pearl gourami is much hardier and lives longer. You may google Iridoviruses in gouramis to help you make your own descision. It's not the fishes fault but I would not keep it. PS you really should Know what your ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate readings are it can help you identify or eliminate enviornmental problems that may or may not be affecting your fishes health. To not know is negligence at the expense of your fish.


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

I tend to agree...gourami are prone to fish TB, and that's rather what your fish looks to have. If this is the case, there is no treatment. QT it immediately, keep the water pristine, and monitor the fish's health. If it does develop further and turn out to be TB, euthanasia is really the only option. What species of fish do you have in this tank? Some are more susceptible to TB than others...


----------

